# is locust good firewood?



## Chrism

I have the means to get a lot clearing of locust 20 ft piles cut into 6 to 8 footers. Is it a good wood to burn in a wood stove? Is there anything I should know about it ?


----------



## weatherguy

Id grab all I could check out this chart, great btu's

http://www.chimneysweeponline.com/howood.htm


----------



## Mt Ski Bum

I believe alot of the eastern members here use locust fairly regularly judging from the posts in the wood shed. Can't comment on any personal experience with locust, as I believe the nearest locust tree is about 500+ miles from here


----------



## maxed_out

+1, good wood, get all you can, we love it.  Great heat, nice blue flames when dry.


----------



## SolarAndWood

Locust makes up a big part of my primo stash.  Its nice to have some smaller split quick start wood to drop on the coal bed before you load the locust especially if you've let the coals burn down.


----------



## lukem

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Locust makes up a big part of my primo stash.  Its nice to have some smaller split quick start wood to drop on the coal bed before you load the locust especially if you've let the coals burn down.



I agree.  It can be tough to get started, but once you do it's great firewood.  Get all you can.


----------



## gzecc

Seasons in < 1yr. Keep some big ones for overnighters. If you need some help let me know.


----------



## CTYank

Black locust wood is very dense, hard, and tough. Your saw chain had better be razor-sharp. Easy to split, though, except for the usual problems with forks & knots.
You and the saw will get a good workout with the stuff. Once split, be sure to wear gloves handling it- the splinters are like spears.

The bark is thick, and separates readily from the wood unless you split it shortly after cutting it. Just so you know.

A firebox full of black locust, with a few splits of sugar maple to instigate things- good as it gets in mid-winter.


----------



## smokinj

Run Forest Run! Get all you can.........


----------



## pen

just brought home 1/2 cord the other day with about 3-4 cords worth waiting for me, will probably end up burning mostly locust in 2 years when it's read.  I can't wait.

pen


----------



## smokinj

pen said:
			
		

> just brought home 1/2 cord the other day with about 3-4 cords worth waiting for me, will probably end up burning mostly locust in 2 years when it's read.  I can't wait.
> 
> pen




I will burn mine this fall. Cut stacked in Jan. ,but I am not running an Epa Stove!


----------



## gzecc

pen said:
			
		

> just brought home 1/2 cord the other day with about 3-4 cords worth waiting for me, will probably end up burning mostly locust in 2 years when it's read.  I can't wait.
> 
> pen


The locust will easily be ready for next heating season. Thats the biggest benefit of locust, the fast drying.


----------



## lukem

I burned some locust 2 nights ago that I cut 2 nights ago.  But it was waaaay dead and dry.  Burned like a champ.


----------



## smokinj

lukem said:
			
		

> I burned some locust 2 nights ago that I cut 2 nights ago.  But it was waaaay dead and dry.  Burned like a champ.



Sounds like I will be in good shape then....I know its pretty dry even fresh.


----------



## pen

Maybe I'll set some to the side to try this winter then just for the fun of it.

pen


----------



## Flatbedford

I just scored almost a 2 cords of Black Locust, from green to very dry standing dead and there is plenty more where it came from. With its short seasoning time, I think it will be my 11-12 wood and the Red /White Oak mix that was scheduled for 11-12 will be pushed to 12-13. Good, dense stuff! It is heavy, but you don't need as much of it as some of the less dense hardwoods. Take all that you can!


----------



## lukem

pen said:
			
		

> Maybe I'll set some to the side to try this winter then just for the fun of it.
> 
> pen



Do it.  As long as you are storing it in a beer cooler or humidor I think you'll be surprised at how dry it gets.


----------



## RAY_PA

excellent fire wood! I burn alot of it. if its green wood, split it as soon as you can. It can be a bugger to split it after it dries when cut green.


----------



## ddklahr

We love burning locust as well and mixing it with hedge for some great overnight burns.  I have 7 thorny locust trees split for next year along with several hickory trees that should be good when I get my hedge split up.  I would get all of it you can.


----------



## cygnus

Get the stove hot with lots of coals then drop it in and appreciate it.


----------



## toqua

Thats all I burn, You won't be sorry. Get all you can.

   Tom


----------



## Remmy122

If you dont want it let me know! My BIL would love to have it, and maybe hell send a truck load home with me


----------



## Jagtec1

It sucks.  I'll come and get it to save you the frustration.


----------



## TreePointer

"Is locust good firewood?"


----------



## Duetech

Too hot for sheet metal stoves. It can warp them. Be sure it's dry. Old timers around here say it will eat up a stove. Could be they just want to keep scroungers away from their preferred stash. Just in case though... don't share the secret of your source.


----------



## Flatbedford

I was scrounging some Locust last week and there was another guy there cutting too. He told me that I should be careful because Locust burns too hot. I told him that I would be just fine with it. He insisted that I be careful with it. Maybe he was just trying to make me leave more for him.


----------



## Loco Gringo

It can warp a stove. I get lots and burn it mixed in with other wood, preferably maple.


----------



## firefighterjake

I only wish I had some locust to burn . . . or even some oak . . . most of my wood is mid-range BTU.


----------



## lukem

Technically speaking, any wood can warp a stove.  I wouldn't give locust a bad rap.  It may be easier to do with locust just because it is high BTU.


----------



## Adabiviak

If I'm looking at the BTU chart in Sweep's Library correctly, you're referring to Honey Locust @ 23.7 MBTU/cord? Is that considered a hot fuel, or does this take into account the speed at which that heat is released? I have quite a bit of Live Oak (not shown on this list, but on another list at 36.6 MBTU/cord) and a handful of Manzanita (32 MBTU/cord), but this list rates similar woods a little higher than Sweep's. Should I be concerned about the integrity of my stove (I'm don't think there's any sheet metal in it)? Usually 2-3 splits/knots will keep my place warm overnight (disclaimer: small house), so it's rare that I put more than this in for a burn. 

I have heard local stories about Manzanita breaking stoves because it burns too hot, but that may have been back when stoves were made out of a weaker cast iron than now? When I picture sheet metal, I'm thinking of very thin steel (so I'm probably thinking of the wrong thing). What stove is made of sheet metal? I also favor a couple local species of buck brush (ceanothus) when I can get thicker trunks of dead standing specimens, but I never see them in BTU charts. 

Other list: http://firewoodresource.com/firewood-btu-ratings/


----------



## Backwoods Savage

Is locust good firewood? Is the Pope Catholic?


Most times it seems people mistake the btu thing. Just because a particular wood has more btu does not mean it burns hotter. It just burns longer. For example, we burn soft maple along with white ash. There is a huge difference in that there are more btu in ash than the soft maple. Yet, the soft maple actually burns hotter, but not as long. Most times if a stove warps from getting too hot it is not because of the fuel, it is because of how the stove was operated. One more thing, smaller splits will burn hotter than larger splits or rounds.


----------

